# Settle brothers pocket watch movement



## FOR VALOUR (May 13, 2010)

Hello

I have this movement by settle brothers wandered if anyone was interested in it please?

Regards


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

> Something of a 'needle in the haystack' request. Good, clear, photographs showing dial and movement would be the absolute minimum needed,
> 
> Google 'settle brothers pocket watch' , there are several sites that may provide the info' you need


----------

